# Hst drive does not center



## Ronfire (Apr 4, 2017)

My CK20 HST drive does not return to center suddenly. I now defaults to a forward position. The peddle seams to be in center but it will continue forward when the peddle is released. It will backup when the peddle is depressed to the rear but returns to a forward drive. Looked underneath to see if there was a stick or debris stuck in there but I did not see anything. Any ideas where to start looking..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ron, glad to have you! Were you in the brush when this started up? I ask because you might have caught and bent something. Have you tried lubricating the pedal pivot?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Ron,

Lubricate all of the foot and hand HST control linkages to loosen them up. Also, the shaft going into the transmission has a small amount of in and out play. Lubricate this shaft, and work it in and out to loosen it up.


----------



## Ronfire (Apr 4, 2017)

Put the tractor on the ramps and found it. There is a cylinder to center the peddle. I noticed the shaft holding it in place was bent. I could not see the bend until I was directly below the tractor. Straitened it out and all is good again.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting what you found and your resolution to the proble!!

Mark


----------

